# Kevin McAleavey is First Scientist to Detect New Strain of Malware which Mutates...



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*Kevin McAleavey is First Scientist to Detect New Strain of Malware which Mutates and Jumps from Computers to Humans.

Leading expert in malware and trojans hopes disclosure will prevent global pandemic*

Jersey City, NJ (April 01, 2007) - Comodo, a global Certification Authority and leading provider of Identity and Trust Assurance Management solutions, announced today that Kevin McAleavey — a world-renowned expert in malware detection who recently joined Comodo — identified a new form of malware that has made the leap from computers to humans. This severe form of malware, called “New GermZ” (MW51), first infected isolated populations of IT administrators in several European and Asian countries at the beginning of the year but has been spreading rapidly. The Center for Malware Control is baffled but is planning an upcoming global press conference to address the issue. No fatalities have yet been reported, but Comodo has received an insurmountable deluge of IT resumes.
BACKGROUND

MW51 is a derivative of a recently mutated malware that affects older computers and certain types of network administrators. According to McAleavey, there is mounting evidence that the MW51 strain has the unique capacity to jump from inanimate objects to humans causing infection. Infected individuals report slower response times to support tickets, the inability to complete IT tickets, the loss of concentration on QA tasks and an overwhelming urge to upgrade their entire facility to Win95.
WHAT IS BEING DONE?

Comodo is taking the lead in addressing this new strain of malware with effective new defenses that are being distributed to the marketplace. BoClean delivers a first-line defense against New GermZ and has been used safely and effectively by millions of consumers. Application of a topical salve also helps to reduce recovery time in most individuals affected.

According to Kevin McAleavey, “We detected this obviously new form of RETRO virus and were able to avert any damage to our system and those of our customers. We have offered emergency assistance to our colleagues in the security industry so they can make a full recovery.”
WHAT CAN I DO?

To reduce the risk of catching or spreading New GermZ:

* Make sure you have the latest version BoClean
* If you suspect infection, immediately quarantine the infected computer and dispose of any infected subsystems or routines
* Maintain good computer hygiene, e.g., purging your system of ALL applications
* Avoid sharing untested software with large crowds
* Cover your keyboard with a handkerchief when colleagues visit your cube

About Comodo

Comodo is a leading global provider of Identity and Trust Assurance services on the Internet, with over 200,000 customers worldwide. With global offices in the US, UK, Ukraine and India, the company offers businesses and consumers the intelligent security, authentication and assurance services necessary to ensure trust in online transactions.

Comodo helps enterprises address digital ecommerce and infrastructure needs with reliable, third generation solutions that improve customer relationships, enhance customer trust and create efficiencies across digital ecommerce operations. Comodo's solutions include integrated Web hosting management solutions, infrastructure services, digital e-commerce services, digital certification, identity assurance, customer privacy and vulnerability management solutions. For additional information on Comodo - Creating Trust Online™ - please visit: www.comodo.com.

For more information, reporters and analysts may contact

Judy Shapiro
Comodo
(201) 963-9471
Email: [email protected]


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I notice it's dated April 1. :grin:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Ayup...meant in fun.


----------

